# Anleitung: Mit ispconfig auf einen neuen Server umziehen



## ereuter (19. Sep. 2017)

Nachdem ich jetzt gerade mit einem ispconfig-Server umgezogen bin, möchte ich hir die Vorgehensweise posten, weil wohl nicht jeder weiß wie das geht. Bei mir hat es so funktioniert, aber dass es immer problemlos geht, kann ich nicht garantieren.

*Voraussetzungen: *

* ispconfig auf neuem Server neu installiert.
* ispconfig auf altem Server ist auf aktuellem Stand

1. Passwörter
aus /etc/passwd und aus /etc/shadow sowie aus etc/group und etc/gshadow kopiert man alle Zeilen, die nach ispconfig kommen in die entspechenden Dateien am neuen Server. Wenn man händisch Benutzer und Gruppen angelegt hat, kann man die natürlich ausnehmen.

2. Kopieren der Daten
/var/www und /var/vmail komplett auf den neuen Server kopieren (inkl. permissions).

Wie das gemacht wird, ist dabei nicht so wichtig - zB. mit tar cfz einpacken und dann tar xfpz am neuen Server wieder auspacken

Alternativ auf beiden Servern rdiff-backup installieren und mit
rdiff-backup /var/vmail root@IP_NEUER_SERVER::/var/vmail
und
rdiff-backup /var/www root@IP_NEUER_SERVER::/var/www

Das hat den Vorteil, dass man noch mal recht einfach nachkopieren kann, wenn sich inzwischen Daten geändert haben. Nach Abschluss des Umzugs kann man die rdiff-backup-data-Verzeichnisse am neuen Server löschen.

3. letsencrypt-Daten kopieren
Inhalt von /etc/letsencrypt/ auf neuen Server kopieren

4. Alle Datenbanken auf den neuen Server kopieren (Stichwort mysqldump). Ausnahme: die mysql Systemdatenbank. Ich habe auch die roundcube-Datenbank nicht gesichert und mich darauf verlassen, dass die eh neu angelegt wurde, weil bei mir roundcube beim alten Server noch manuell installiert wurde und ich so möglichen Problemen aus dem Weg gehen wollte. Die ispconfig-Datenbank bitte nicht auslassen, auch wenn es sie am neuen Server bereits gibt.

Aus der mysql-Datenbank werden Teile der Tabellen db und user kopiert - zB. mit phpmyadmin oder man löscht aus der mysqldump-Datei alles raus was nicht gesichert weden soll. Nicht kopiert habe ich aus der db-Tabelle die Einträge für phpmyadmin, roundcube und dbispconfig. Bei der user-Tabelle habe ich die Einträge für root, phpmyadmin, roundcube und ispconfig ausgelassen.

5. Wenn alles schön kopiert ist, kommt das "Aktivieren" und das geht erstaunlich einfach - im ispconfig am neuen Server einloggen und dort unter Einstellungen auf Resync gehen, alle Dienste anhaken und Start ankicken.

6. Und nicht vergessen: Ein Lob für ispconfig aussprechen - Super System!


----------



## maja437 (3. Aug. 2018)

Besten Dank für das Tutorial, der Umzug hat so ganz wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## pagaty (25. Sep. 2018)

Hallo ereuter,

erst einmal vielen Dank für das erste gut geschriebene Tutorial zum Umzug eines ISPconfig Systems.

Auf meinem alten Server läuft ein anderes OS als auf dem neuen laufen soll.

In einer Testumgebung kommt ISPconfig nicht mit der importierten dbispconfig klar. Es gibt mir im Monitor bereicht noch das alte OS an, und die auf dem neuen server benutze php version ist auch nicht sichtbar.
Auch der resync brachte nichts.

Haben Sie dafür evtl. auch einen Hinweis, wo ich nach einer Lösung suchen könnte?

Danke im Voraus

pagaty


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2018)

Hast Du schon versucht ein ispconfig update mit 'reconfigure services = yes' zu machen?


----------



## pagaty (27. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Till,

VIELEN DANK.

damit konnte ich mein Problem lösen.

MfG

pagaty


----------



## speedy8 (14. Okt. 2018)

Sehr schöne kompakte Anleitung. 

1. Könnte man die noch Erweitern um das Workaround der IP-Umstellung?!
Also wenn auf dem alten Server ein Postfix läuft, sollte dieser vor dem Kopieren natürlich angehalten werden. 
Nach dem Kopieren werden natürlich im DomainRobot die IP-Adressen für die jeweiligen Domains umgestellt ... und auf dem neuen Server lässt man natürlich den Postfix schön konfiguriert wieder anlaufen. Wie könnte man hier eine Weiterleitung einrichten, damit die Mail-Zustellungen an die neue IP weitergeleitet werden? Oder ist es ausreichend den Zeitablauf abzuwarten, dass die Nameserver im Netz die neuen IPs übernommen haben und dann entsprechend die Zustellung wieder erfolgt?!

2. Und wenn man ein 1:1 - System auf dem neuen Server haben möchte, dann wäre es natürlich schön, wenn man auch wirklich 1:1 sämtliche Software installiert hat.
Ich hatte dazu im Netz Anleitungen gefunden, dass ich mit 

dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list
xargs -a "packages.list" sudo apt-get install

bzw. mit 

sudo apt-clone clone --with-dpkg-repack /
sudo apt-clone restore apt-clone-state-rechnername.tar.gz

die Pakete auf dem alten Server auf dem neuen Server wiederherstellen kann. Leider wollte das bei mir nicht funktionieren, so dass ich nach der Anleitung "Best Server Configuration with Debian" hier aus dem Forum das Grundsystem installiert habe. Alles manuell nachinstallierte muss ich natürlich auch wieder von Hand nachinstallieren. Wäre hübscher, das würde von alleine gehn. Und dann werden aus /etc nur noch die Configs nachgezogen.

Mfg


----------



## bastian (8. Jan. 2019)

Danke für die tolle Anleitung. Eine Sache möchte ich noch mit geben, es ist möglich in roundcube Adressbücher anzulegen die dann in der MySQL Datenbank von roundcube gespeichert werden. Bis heute war ich auch immer davon ausgegangen das die roundcube Datenbank keine "wichtigen" Daten enthält aber ein Mailuser hat mich da heute etwas besseren belehrt.

Ich würde also ggf. dazu raten wenigstens Teile der roundcube Datenbank mit zu kopieren.


----------



## florian030 (9. Jan. 2019)

und wenn sich beim umzug dann noch der servername ändert, muss man das auch in der db aktualisieren.


----------



## ug24 (6. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Anleitung.
Ich habe nach der Anleitung den Umzug gemacht, jedoch nach dem Resync (unter Einstellungen) lassen sich jedoch keine Webseiten öffnen (Fehler 500) bzw haben die seiten eine Art Endlosschleife.
Da sich der Servername (Nicht die jeweiligen Webseiten) geändert hat in der Domainendung selbst habe ich die Einstellung zuvor in der Datenbank unter Server abgeändert und die Neue IP Adresse unter Config in der gleichen Tablelle ebenfalls abgeändert.

An was könnte das liegen?


----------



## Vision (25. Feb. 2020)

Ich bin gespannt ,ob diese Anleitung auch bei mir funktioniert. 
Mir ist mein Server gescrasht und ich muss ihn neu aufsetzen. Gesichert habe ich etc, home, var/www, var/vmail, root, usr/local/ispconfig, alle mysql datenbanken. Ich hoffe das reicht um alles wieder herzustellen.


----------



## ereuter (6. März 2020)

Zitat von speedy8:


> Also wenn auf dem alten Server ein Postfix läuft, sollte dieser vor dem Kopieren natürlich angehalten werden.
> Nach dem Kopieren werden natürlich im DomainRobot die IP-Adressen für die jeweiligen Domains umgestellt ... und auf dem neuen Server lässt man natürlich den Postfix schön konfiguriert wieder anlaufen. Wie könnte man hier eine Weiterleitung einrichten, damit die Mail-Zustellungen an die neue IP weitergeleitet werden? Oder ist es ausreichend den Zeitablauf abzuwarten, dass die Nameserver im Netz die neuen IPs übernommen haben und dann entsprechend die Zustellung wieder erfolgt?!


Sorry, ich hier recht lange nicht reingeschaut. Es wird dir jetzt nichts mehr helfen, aber vielleicht beim nächsten Umzug: Ich habe das Problem so gelöst, dass ich das Kopieren einfach im laufenden Betrieb gemacht habe. Und mit dem rdiff-backup habe ich das dann nach dem Abschluss der Umstellung einfach noch einmal wiederholt. Da kopiert er dann ja nur die geänderten Dateien - in dem Fall die neuen Mails.Und das geht dann auch recht fix von Server zu Server.

Nach Abschluss des Umzugs sollte man dann noch das rdiff-backup-Verzeichnis am neuen Server löschen.


----------



## thomas10 (8. Juni 2020)

Muss der Hostname beim neuen Server der selbe sein, wie beim alten Server?


----------



## miki (18. Juni 2021)

Hi!
Danke für den Thread und die Erklärung. Bin gerade darüber gestolpert und da bei mir aktuell ein Serverumzug ansteht - eben nochmals vielen Dank - probiere das mal aus


----------

